# How long after a burn for morels?



## Mushie

I was wondering how long you need to wait after a burn until you see greater morel production. Is it not until a year after or could you go a couple weeks after a prescribed burn? I'm trying to decide on some hunting spots and was wondering if I should stick to areas that had burns last year or if it might be worth it to check out areas that have had burns recently.


----------



## Regionnaire

In my experience, it's two years before you see any substantial growth. I would stick to ones from previous years.


----------



## Mushie

Thanks for the info. I'll see if I can dig up the prescribed burn locations for 2019.


----------



## Regionnaire

No problem. Can't say that you wouldn't have success, but I've had better luck when growth (and shade) starts to occur. Were you looking at state parks? I've stopped and talked with DNR employees, and they are always able to point me in the direction of older burn sites.


Michigan's DNR has good info on their burn sites too


----------



## Mushie

Yeah, I was thinking about checking out brown county and Hoosier national forest in a couple weeks. I'll give DNR a call and see if they can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Regionnaire

If you're headed to Brown County, I doubt you need to worry much about burn sites. It's all about timing in those woods.


----------



## Swampy16

Keep in mind, foraging in recently burned areas will likely ruin any clothing you have on. It will stain everything it touches and will not come out of some materials. Like another poster said, you want shade. Try checking the edges of a burn.


----------

